# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Θυληκό Shaft tail Finch

## Diamante de Gould

Χαρίζεται θυληκό shaft tail finch 2,5 ετών σε άτομο με κλούβα πτήσης.
Θα την φέρω οπουδήποτε εντός Αττικής και ίσως και εκτός.
Μονάδικη προϋπόθεση ο ενδιαφερόμενος να μου στείλει φωτογραφία από την κλούβα του. roastheone@hotmail.com

----------


## Chopper

Όταν λές κλούβα πτήσης πόσο μεγάλη εννοείς?

----------


## Lina Orfanoudaki

Μακαρι το μικρουλικο να βρει καλο σπιτακι

----------


## ponak21

Δηλωνω ενδιαφερον για την νυφη!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

Shaft Tails Finch !! Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Οδυσσέα για το δώρο του !!!

*Shaft Tails Finch !! Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Οδυσσέα για την εμπιστοσύνη του να μου δωρίσει το πανέμορφο αυτό πουλάκι !! Μου το έφερε σήμερα πρωί πρωί από Αθήνα ο ίδιος συνδυάζοντας και της διακοπές του στο Ηράκλειο !!   Προσωρινά θα μείνει σε ζευγαρώστρα μέχρι να της αγοράσω ένα όμορφο σπίτι !!
Πραγματικά την έχω λατρέψει την μικρή από την πρώτη στιγμή που την είδα !! Το μικρούλι θα μείνει μόνιμα μέσα στο σπίτι μου, μιας και το θέλει και η σύζυγος αλλά και η κόρη μου... που της έδωσε είδη και το όνομά της -----> Ραπουνζέλ !!!!!!!!!!!!


Ζητείτε το ταίρι της !!! Ενα αρσενικό Shaft Tails Finch !!!!!!!!!!










*

----------


## Chopper

Πανέμορφο,να το χαίρεσαι Αλέξανδρε!

----------


## δημητρα

να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Ευχαριστώ όσους ενδιαφέρθηκαν και ειδικά τον Αλέξανδρο για την ζεστή φιλοξενεία του, το μεράκι του, την αγάπη του για τα πουλιά και την ευκαιρία που μου πρόσφερε να δώσω στην μικρή shafttailινα ένα καλύτερο περιβάλλον διαβίωσης.

----------


## xarhs

αλεξανδρε ειναι πανεμορφο. να σου ζησει. οδυσσεα μπραβο γι την καλη σου πραξη

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σήμερα επικοινώνησα με 1 εκτροφέα εξωτικών πουλιών (αρκετά γνωστός..) να μου βρει το ταίρι της !!! Πιστεύω σύντομα να έχω νέα !! *

----------

